Humio raises $9M Series A for its real-time log analysis service - ah3rz
======
borlum
Link to TechCrunch story: [https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/24/humio-
raises-9m-series-a-f...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/24/humio-
raises-9m-series-a-for-its-real-time-log-analysis-service/)

